# Planning to apply for Australia PR - Looking for consultants in Muscat



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

Dear All,

First of all, let me congratulate the Admin and moderators of this forum. Its a great forum and really helpful.

I am currently resident in Muscat and am planning to apply for Australia PR.
Has anyone migrated to Australia from Muscat in this forum ? If so, please let me know how did you approach the application ?
Did you contact a consultant or completed the process yourself.

If you did go through a consultant, which one and was it helpful ? 
What are the consultancy charges ?

Any information will be helpful

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi huzefa85, 

generally speaking, you can go through the process on your own. The documentation provided by Australian Immigration is pretty comprehensive and _expatforum_ can be helpful to clarify any doubts. However, you should be prepared to read through lots of documents, many of which will not actually be relevant for you - but how should you know in advance, right? We applied ourselves and many others on this forum did so as well. It's really not that difficult if you are willing to invest the time . 

An agent can filter that information for you and guide you through the process. If your situation is not straight-forward (examples: family members with disabilities, criminal record, previous visa applications denied or overstayed, complicated work history, etc.) you may want to consult an expert to help you. Personally, I would recommend to get a MARA registered agent. That way, if you are unhappy with your agent, you can at least complain and potentially get their registration suspended. This won't get you back your visa fee or anything but it is better than nothing. MARA provides an overview of the range of fees on their website. They also have a search function that allows you to locate agents in your area. In practice it does not matter much where the agent is located in the word because most contact will happen via mail/phone anyway. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi huzefa85,
> 
> generally speaking, you can go through the process on your own. The documentation provided by Australian Immigration is pretty comprehensive and _expatforum_ can be helpful to clarify any doubts. However, you should be prepared to read through lots of documents, many of which will not actually be relevant for you - but how should you know in advance, right? We applied ourselves and many others on this forum did so as well. It's really not that difficult if you are willing to invest the time .
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Monica.

I have done my bit of the research and have read the requirements of ACS for skill assessment. However, in my case their is a bit of complications regarding some of my certificates having spelling different from those in the passport. I do not want to take risks. 
I am in talks with a consultant agency called 'Vision migration consultants' (they are MARA registered), to make the process smooth and error free. 

Has any1 in forum migrated from Oman to Australia, and used a migration agent ? I would like to know about their experiences.

Also, if any1 could tell me, the average time it takes to :
1. Get the skill assessment done (ACS)
2. Get a reply after applying for EOI - Expression of Interest
3. Get the visa processed after invitation is received.
4. After visa is processed, is it easy to get a job without migrating ? Or do I have to be present in Australia for getting a job ? I would like to permanently migrate, only once I have confirmed job. Is that possible ?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi huzefa85, 

1. According to the ACS FAQ Skills Assessment takes approximately *8-12 weeks*. 

2. That depends on how many people with a higher points score or identical points score but earlier submission date are in the queue in front of you . You can check the Reports tab on the SkillSelect page to see when the last applicant who got invited submitted/changed his/her EOI and how many points s/he had. If you wanted an invite on 1 July you needed at least 65 points. If you can score more than 60 points you should get the invite within a month at the current rate. 60-pointers are still waiting for a 189 invite. If you apply for a 190 visa you will get the invite when a state nominates you. 

3. According to the DIAC Client Service Charter they aim to process applications within 6 (190 visa) to 12 months (189 visa). In practice, processing ties fluctuate a lot. If you are unlucky your medicals might get referred (= add another couple of months) or your security checks or police clearance certificates take ages. There is no way to tell in advance. 

*Entire process:* I'd suggest to plan approximately a year for the entire application process, including skills assessment, IELTS, possibly state sponsorship application etc. We started preparations last May and migrated in March almost a year later. It may also take longer. Don't quit your job, don't sell your house, don't buy plane tickets before you have the visa . 

4. You generally have to be present in Australia before they hire you. Migrants are rarely offered jobs from overseas, except if you have very specialized skills and your prospective employer cannot find somebody locally to fill the role. 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi huzefa85,
> 
> 1. According to the Skills Assessment takes approximately *8-12 weeks*.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Monika. This information is really helpful.


----------



## Biju7 (Aug 18, 2014)

*Immigration agent*

Hello Huzefa,

How are you? How would you rate services of Vision Muscat Consultant? I'm planning to submit my immigration application to Canada soon and how reliable are they? Or did you apply through another agent? Kindly share your experience.

Thanks in advance.




huzefa85 said:


> Thanks for the reply Monica.
> 
> I have done my bit of the research and have read the requirements of ACS for skill assessment. However, in my case their is a bit of complications regarding some of my certificates having spelling different from those in the passport. I do not want to take risks.
> I am in talks with a consultant agency called 'Vision migration consultants' (they are MARA registered), to make the process smooth and error free.
> ...


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi Biju,

Yes, I did go ahead with Vision Muscat. I applied through them last August and got my PR this July.
If you are planning to go through migration agent, I would suggest to go ahead with them. I found them reliable and they have good knowledge in these services.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

there is a good one in Dubai, and they accept overseas customers, and worst case scenario if you want to meet them you can drive up there


----------



## Biju7 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi Huzefa... Hope you've reached your dream destination. I'm all set to apply for Vetassess assessment which will take 12-14 weeks. Did you go for any IELTS preparation course or you tried on your own? At which center did you take test in Muscat? Also you faced any job verification check by CO or ACS or any kind of security checks? I know it depends of each application but still kindly share as I'd like to know how the process goes on for Muscat applicants.


----------



## dipen.das (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi Huzefa

Are Vision Muscat equally good for Canada as well. Are you aware of AIOS Services ?
I am looking for a reliable consultant in Muscat for Canadian Immigration.


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

dipen.das said:


> Hi Huzefa
> 
> Are Vision Muscat equally good for Canada as well. Are you aware of AIOS Services ?
> I am looking for a reliable consultant in Muscat for Canadian Immigration.


Hi Dipen,

I went through the process for Australian PR with them, and it was very helpful for me.
Not sure about the Canada services. I would suggest you to ring them up or meet them in person and discuss.


----------



## ayeshaexpat (Dec 22, 2015)

hi huzefa,

Could you tell me how much did the Vision Muscat charge you? a total amount for the application and getting accepted?

is it easy to find job once we land there? what happens once we are granted the visa and we are in Australia?

please kindly share with us some of your experiences?


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

dipen.das said:


> Hi Huzefa
> 
> Are Vision Muscat equally good for Canada as well. Are you aware of AIOS Services ?
> I am looking for a reliable consultant in Muscat for Canadian Immigration.


Hi Dipen,

Have you completed with immigration process. Which consultant you went through? Have you got any update on AOIS.


----------



## sonia_78 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi All

I am in the same boat, but looks like I am replying to this post after 4 years.

Please let me know, who is the right consultant in muscat ? Also, where to go for best IELTS Results ?

Regards


----------



## Pranayj (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi sonia_78,

How is your application for the Australia Immigration.. i will be starting it soon and would like your inputs on agents and process..


----------



## harooni1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Biju7 said:


> Hello Huzefa,
> 
> How are you? How would you rate services of Vision Muscat Consultant? I'm planning to submit my immigration application to Canada soon and how reliable are they? Or did you apply through another agent? Kindly share your experience.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Biju,

Did you go ahead with Vision Muscat? How did it go? I am also planning now a days to start my immigration process with them. A quick reply shall be handy. Cheers?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

harooni1 said:


> Hi Biju,
> 
> Did you go ahead with Vision Muscat? How did it go? I am also planning now a days to start my immigration process with them. A quick reply shall be handy. Cheers?


Best migration agent I have ever seen is this expat forum and, I have applied my visa by consulting the same.
Good luck


----------

